# She Quit for all the right reasons



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

http://www.salon.com/2014/11/30/i_quit_miseries_of_an_uber_driver/


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

http://www.businessinsider.com.au/uber-driver-pay-2014-11


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2nt2au



LAuberX said:


> http://www.salon.com/2014/11/30/i_quit_miseries_of_an_uber_driver/


Read what reddit thinks about this article


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2nt2au
> Read what reddit thinks about this article


Reddit is pretty harsh on her. I think that most of her points are pretty valid.

It is a little hard to believe that her earnings are so slow if she is working so many surge hours.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Not hard to believe at all. Surge only pays if you get someone taking a long trip. There's no money in minimum surge rides when you factor in time and traffic.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

osii said:


> Not hard to believe at all. Surge only pays if you get someone taking a long trip. There's no money in minimum surge rides when you factor in time and traffic.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Ironic that the place where uber was founded, you can't make any money. And a native who doesn't even need a GPS to get around.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Reddit is pretty harsh on her. I think that most of her points are pretty valid.
> 
> It is a little hard to believe that her earnings are so slow if she is working so many surge hours.


Reddit is hard on everyone. On a board, where most of your answers to questions are "Your Mom" or "Spaghetti" - it's hard to get relevant information LOL.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

If Salon had half an ounce of journalistic integrity, its editors would have fact-checked some of her assertions and/or asked for clarification on other points during the editing process, assuming there was one.

The English thing was *****y and sounds racist (or xenophobic, since some of you like that word). It's doubtful that the drivers would answer the phone but speak NO English, or not well enough to communicate to her. I think she was the one who was impatient/intolerant. And who cares? The ratings process will weed those drivers out, theoretically. What does this have to do with Uber being a shitty, evil company?

Unfortunately, the style of Salon is snarky, *****y, whiny, unbalanced "articles." They're like the left's Rush Limbaugh. Drives me CRAZY!

Had her "article" been more tempered, good information could have made it to the public.

Reddit was right for handing her her ass.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm also quitting for all the right reasons!

I said it before but I've decided to retire Cableguynoe. This time it's for good.
Haven't driven for months either.
Done with Uber. Thanks for the jacket Lyft!

Thanks all for the laughs.

To those I had some battles with, including mods, (@Z129 ) hope there's no hard feelings.
All internet BS. 
Real life we'd probably laugh about it over some beers.
If you don't agree, feel free to take a shot. 
I won't respond.

Uber on people. Uber on!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

See ya in the real world ....:thumbup:


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

Start with this, she's probably a complete ditz. She introduces herself as a "really good driver." Seriously, **** her. 1 out of every 1 driver thinks they are a ****ing amazing driver, but statistics prove otherwise, most people ****ing suck, especially those who are the first to point it out. I'd love to see her on a track with 500hp to the rear wheels and no traction control.

So she didn't know that she could use the app on her own phone, she didn't know that a 3 minute pickup is more like 10 minutes in traffic, she doesn't know how to use DF, and she doesn't know how to avoid money-losing rides.

Well, her points are half-valid. She's a noob who doesn't realize she's getting shuffled all over town to her own demise. Bad on Uber/Lyft for playing these games, but also, bad on her for not learning from her mistakes and figuring out how to vet rides. Uber needs to do better, but the only way to really survive in this industry is to build up a little bit of life experience.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm also quitting for all the right reasons!
> 
> I said it before but I've decided to retire Cableguynoe. This time it's for good.
> Haven't driven for months either.
> ...


Dexter, you can't leave damnit!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I said it before but I've decided to retire Cableguynoe. This time it's for good.


See you same time next week.

.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

I'd like to rephrase my reply. She quit for the same reason almost all Noobs quit. In fact, I recall a CNBC report that only 4% of rideshare drivers remain on board for longer than 12 months.

Uber and Lyft are both terrible platforms that take advantage of drivers. They both rely on ants to do the heavy lifting of the platform, to drive around and accept trips, even if the trip is not in the driver's best interest. Both platforms are betting on the fact that the birthrate of fresh idiots will exceed their revolving door of fed up drivers. Hopefully the law will catch up and protect workers/customers from the very practices that Uber/Lyft get away with.

THAT SAID, she sounds like a very dumb woman, who was both unaware that she could use her own phone or that Uber is treating her as an ant to pick up unfavorable fares for their own gain. For the few drivers who stick around, we learn from our mistakes, we learn to work the system, vet our riders, and play the game. You don't stick around with Uber/Lyft without figuring out how the system works. 

I think a lot of experienced drivers walk a fine line between providing fantastic (exemplary) service to riders vs. being booted from the platform. Anyone who can survive as profitable ridesharing driver obviously knows how to interact with strangers, how to keep their car clean, how to navigate roads, how to drive, and how to do their job. On the other hand, they know better than to get their balls stepped on by the system, just as the system was designed to do, so they're always at risk of being deactivated..


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm also quitting for all the right reasons!





Cableguynoe said:


> Done with Uber.


The last time I said that, Uber send me this:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm also quitting for all the right reasons!
> 
> I said it before but I've decided to retire Cableguynoe. This time it's for good.
> Haven't driven for months either.
> ...


We WISH WE HAD 2014 RATES NOW !!!!



Cableguynoe said:


> I'm also quitting for all the right reasons!
> 
> I said it before but I've decided to retire Cableguynoe. This time it's for good.
> Haven't driven for months either.
> ...


Dexter is Goin Fishin


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

First mistake - new car.

Doesn't matter if it's a $10K Nissan Versa. Driving with a new car is a net money-loser when considering depreciation, at least for the first 30K miles or so.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> We WISH WE HAD 2014 RATES NOW !!!!


*Wish we had 2016 rates now:*

*Y**es I had one of Uber's Xchange Lease vehicles, hence the $186.79 weekly deduction.*

















​


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm also quitting for all the right reasons!
> 
> I said it before but I've decided to retire Cableguynoe. This time it's for good.
> Haven't driven for months either.
> ...


Actually I always liked you, Noe. The beers are on me should we ever meet in real life. Take care.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> See you same time next week.
> 
> .


Yeah I'm feeling a deja vu all over again.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Jsaxophone said:


> I'd like to rephrase my reply. She quit for the same reason almost all Noobs quit. In fact, I recall a CNBC report that only 4% of rideshare drivers remain on board for longer than 12 months.


At some point, Lyft and Uber will have burned through every available driver with that kind of frantic turnover. I keep wondering when they're going to hit that point. It obviously hasn't happened yet, but mathematically speaking, it WILL happen.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

rkozy said:


> At some point, Lyft and Uber will have burned through every available driver with that kind of frantic turnover. I keep wondering when they're going to hit that point. It obviously hasn't happened yet, but mathematically speaking, it WILL happen.


I've been saying that for 8 years. Doesn't seem to be any end in sight.
They (Uberlyft) will have to run out of scratch first.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I've been saying that for 8 years.


I doubt they were burning through drivers at that pace eight years ago, since the rates were much better.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

rkozy said:


> I doubt they were burning through drivers at that pace eight years ago, since the rates were much better.


They've been at 96% churn for 4 solid years.
No end in sight.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> They've been at 96% churn for 4 solid years.
> No end in sight.


There are new people eligible to drive all the time. However, with a burn rate of 96% every year, the vast reserves of humanity they started with have to be a tiny fraction now. Plus, all the bad press Uber/Lyft gets about their failing business model is undoubtedly turning off many potential drivers before they even start.

I think there's a pool of drivers who are so desperate, they'll keep driving even if it only nets them $5 per day. In the case of wealthy retirees who are simply bored, they'll approach this gig as a hobbyist...actually spending their own cash as admission to "The Show" that entertains them endlessly.

It's not going away, even if the math says it should.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

rkozy said:


> There are new people eligible to drive all the time. However, with a burn rate of 96% every year, the vast reserves of humanity they started with have to be a tiny fraction now. Plus, all the bad press Uber/Lyft gets about their failing business model is undoubtedly turning off many potential drivers before they even start.
> 
> I think there's a pool of drivers who are so desperate, they'll keep driving even if it only nets them $5 per day. In the case of wealthy retirees who are simply bored, they'll approach this gig as a hobbyist...actually spending their own cash as admission to "The Show" that entertains them endlessly.
> 
> It's not going away, even if the math says it should.


Uber is going away. Look at the money. Not sure about Lyft.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

If they keep lowering rates at some point even the ignorant drivers will realize that they’re losing money. That point hasn’t been reached yet.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> If they keep lowering rates at some point even the ignorant drivers will realize that they're losing money. That point hasn't been reached yet.


I'm not sure, what's the minimum age? A lot of youngsters have daddy or mommy subsidizing their vehicle costs if not covering them entirely.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

rkozy said:


> There are new people eligible to drive all the time. However, with a burn rate of 96% every year, the vast reserves of humanity they started with have to be a tiny fraction now. Plus, all the bad press Uber/Lyft gets about their failing business model is undoubtedly turning off many potential drivers before they even start.
> 
> I think there's a pool of drivers who are so desperate, they'll keep driving even if it only nets them $5 per day. In the case of wealthy retirees who are simply bored, they'll approach this gig as a hobbyist...actually spending their own cash as admission to "The Show" that entertains them endlessly.
> 
> It's not going away, even if the math says it should.


There are really 3 types of people who drive for Uber:

1. Ants (like this woman), who believe that gig-economy jobs are sustainable without cheating the system. They go out buy or rent a new car, rent a phone from Uber, get a super expensive data plan, and toss all sorts of money into their job. They chase around surge areas, wait 2+ hours at airports, and respond to every ping from any distance trying to chase rewards. These people end up making about $6/hour and quit because they're going broke. IMO, Ants will always come and go. They might have a 96% turnover, but for the foreseeable future, enough new drivers, temporarily unemployed, try-it-out people will take a stab to fill the revolving door.

2. Assholes (like me) who have figured out how to game the system in favor of the driver. Use both apps, select only nearby pings, cancel if a better ping comes up on the other platform, shuffle riders, stack platforms, take more favorable routes (longer distance, but less lights/traffic). Also, use a cheaper car, do your own maintenance/repairs, don't accessorize (just keep it clean and smelling good), use a cheap data plan, use a cheap music service, use gasbuddy to find the cheapest gas, etc. I probably can make up to $30/hour, if I play my cards right.

3. People who don't care. I live in retirement central. Where I work, it's all retirement condos with retirees up at 5am driving Kias and Buicks. They all rideshare to keep themselves busy in the morning and they don't care about the costs, particularly because they're cheap, anyway. Even on bald tires, their Buick will probably outlast them.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm also quitting for all the right reasons!
> 
> I said it before but I've decided to retire Cableguynoe. This time it's for good.
> Haven't driven for months either.
> ...


Ehemmm.

I see you were lurking here earlier. :biggrin:

Bet you thought you could stay away.

Repeat after me,

Hi, my name is @Cableguynoe and I am a member of UP.NETs Anonymous.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

rkozy said:


> There are new people eligible to drive all the time. However, with a burn rate of 96% every year, the vast reserves of humanity they started with have to be a tiny fraction now. Plus, all the bad press Uber/Lyft gets about their failing business model is undoubtedly turning off many potential drivers before they even start.
> 
> I think there's a pool of drivers who are so desperate, they'll keep driving even if it only nets them $5 per day. In the case of wealthy retirees who are simply bored, they'll approach this gig as a hobbyist...actually spending their own cash as admission to "The Show" that entertains them endlessly.
> 
> It's not going away, even if the math says it should.


Perpetually high rates of Third World immigration has been the lifeblood of uber since 2014 in most markets.

Even though 97% of the immigrants quit every year, more than enough immigrants sign up to take their place.

Americans bailed out of rideshare after the disastrous rate cuts of 2014-15 (2013 in markets such as Chicago, LA, and NO that suffered their rate cuts in 2013).


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hello 2014.


----------

